# κορτεζίνα = χοιρινά παϊδάκια



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2014)

Ομολογώ ότι πρώτη φορά άκουσα αυτή τη λέξη πολύ πρόσφατα και δεν έχω ιδέα από πότε χρησιμοποιείται. Όταν είδα τη φωτογραφία εδώ, είπα "αυτά είναι spare ribs"! 







Τέλος πάντων, η αναζήτησή μου δεν με βοήθησε να βρω από πού προέρχεται η λέξη "κορτεζίνα" και πότε μπήκε στο γαστρονομικό λεξιλόγιο. Ξέρει κάποιος;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Μάλλον πρόκειται για κρητική καπνιστή λιχουδιά, άρα βενετσιάνικo;

Σπεσιαλιτέ κατάλληλη για τις αυλές των ευγενών και τις κουρτιζάνες τους (σκέφτεται ο παρετυμολόγος της παρέας).


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2014)

Ναι, τα πουλάνε και καπνιστά, αλλά τώρα όλα τα κρεοπωλεία πουλάνε ωμή κορτεζίνα για μπάρμπεκιου στο σπίτι. Θα ήθελα να ανακαλύψω την ιταλική λέξη, αν είναι ιταλική.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2014)

Φαεινή ιδέα: Δεν είναι ιταλική λέξη, αλλά ισπανική και προέρχεται από το όνομα του Κορτές. Τι λέτε;

Εδώ διαβάζω:
Στη Βραζιλία και σε ολόκληρη τη Λατινική Αμερική, η κοστέλα είναι η κορυφαία επιλογή για ψήσιμο. Η κοστέλα είναι το μέρος εκείνο του μοσχαριού που εμείς αποκαλούμε «σιδηρόδρομο». Πρόκειται για τη νεφραμιά του ζώου, το κομμάτι που ορίζεται από την κοιλιά μέχρι το σημείο όπου κόβονται οι μπριζόλες. Το αντίστοιχο κομμάτι στο χοιρινό ονομάζεται «κορτεζίνα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Ή από το ασταμάτητο φλερτ (στα ιταλικά): corte sina...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2014)

Χα! Όχι από τον Cortes, αλλά από την ισπανική λέξη "cortes" που σημαίνει "cuts". Δηλαδή, σαν να λέμε "παϊδάκια". Καλά τα λέω; 

Κι ακόμα καλύτερα: Πορτογαλικά cortezinho = little cut.

Αν ήρθε από τη Βραζιλία η λέξη, είναι πορτογαλικά, δηλαδή κορτεζίνα σημαίνει παϊδάκια στα πορτογαλικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Ε, αν το βρούμε και στα πορτογαλικά/βραζιλιάνικα όπου οδηγεί η κατάληξη -ίνιο (ή υπάρχει και στα ισπανικά αυτός ο υποκορισμός);


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 22, 2014)

Το έγραψα κι αυτό πιο πάνω. Πορτογαλικά πρέπει να είναι.
Εν ολίγοις, αντί να πούμε χοιρινά παϊδάκια ή pork spare ribs, το λέμε σε άλλη γλώσσα αλλάζοντας και το γένος: "η κορτεζίνα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Α, δεν σε πρόλαβα... :)


----------



## bernardina (Sep 22, 2014)

Όπως έλεγε και ο Κωνσταντίνου: να το φάω θέλω, όχι να το περιγράψω.
Έτσι κι εγώ, να το μαγειρεύω ξέρω. Όχι να το ετυμολογώ. Σας ευχαριστώ που τώρα το μπορώ και αυτό. :wub:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Εδώ διαβάζω:
> Στη Βραζιλία και σε ολόκληρη τη Λατινική Αμερική, η *κοστέλα* είναι η κορυφαία επιλογή για ψήσιμο. Η κοστέλα είναι το μέρος εκείνο του μοσχαριού που εμείς αποκαλούμε «σιδηρόδρομο». Πρόκειται για τη νεφραμιά του ζώου, το κομμάτι που ορίζεται από την κοιλιά μέχρι το σημείο όπου κόβονται οι μπριζόλες. Το αντίστοιχο κομμάτι στο χοιρινό ονομάζεται «κορτεζίνα».



Και όταν αναρωτηθείτε τι σημαίνει _κοστέλα_ στο μοσχάρι, να θυμάστε ότι το πρωτοείδατε εδώ... ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... η κατάληξη -ίνιο (ή υπάρχει και στα ισπανικά αυτός ο υποκορισμός);





wikilengua.org said:


> Los diminutivos más frecuentes, son su distribución, son:
> ...
> 
> 
> -*iño* o -*iña*: Es de origen galego. Tiene una connotación afectiva y es de uso informal. Ejemplos: parva, parv*iña*; pobre, pobr*iño*.


Niño pequeniño* - Manu Chao






* παιδάκι μικρουλάκι, όχι παϊδάκι μικρουλάκι, έτσι; 

Talking about spare ribs and pequeniño: pickaninny.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2014)

Επειδή με μπερδέψατε και δεν κατάλαβα αν αστειεύεστε ή όχι, τελικά ποια είναι η προέλευση της λέξης;
Πάντως τα παϊδάκια στα ιταλικά είναι costine.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Χα! Όχι από τον Cortes, αλλά από την ισπανική λέξη "cortes" που σημαίνει "cuts". Δηλαδή, σαν να λέμε "παϊδάκια". Καλά τα λέω;
> 
> Κι ακόμα καλύτερα: Πορτογαλικά cortezinho = little cut.
> 
> Αν ήρθε από τη Βραζιλία η λέξη, είναι πορτογαλικά, δηλαδή κορτεζίνα σημαίνει παϊδάκια στα πορτογαλικά.



Ορίστε και καλή όρεξη!


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2014)

Μα καλά, πόσες πορτογαλικές λέξεις έχουμε στην ελληνική γλώσσα- και μάλιστα βραζιλιάνικες, και μάλιστα από παλιά, ώστε να έχουν περάσει και στο παραδοσιακό λεξιλόγιο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 22, 2014)

Αν το γκουγκλίσεις, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι πρέπει να είναι πολύ πρόσφατη προσθήκη, ίσως από τα βραζιλιάνικα κρεατοφαγάδικα της Αθήνας. Εκτός πια κι αν είναι από τίποτα γαλικιανοκαταλανούς της εποχής των Βιλαρδουίνων...


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 23, 2014)

Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι πολύ πρόσφατη προσθήκη.


----------

